# F2000 dtg



## Daryl Ragen (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am printing on some shirts and I'm having issues with the lines of the design not being fine enough and having some ink blotching around the edge.

Unsure if it's just a crappy shirts or can I make some adjustments?



Cheers
Daryl


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

What shirt brand and style are you using?

_


----------



## Daryl Ragen (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm using 100% cotton Johnny Bobbin Tee Shirts. The black in the design just seems to bleed into the other colours. I've adjusted the DPI from 300 to 360 and I have the setting at +20 colour and +5 saturation. I've also changed from two strikes to one. This seemed to have worked, however, after around 5 prints it slowly starts to do it again.

I tried to upload a pic for you however I don't see an upload area.

Cheers
Daryl


----------



## Grammatical (Jun 12, 2014)

Daryl Ragen said:


> I'm using 100% cotton Johnny Bobbin Tee Shirts. The black in the design just seems to bleed into the other colours. I've adjusted the DPI from 300 to 360 and I have the setting at +20 colour and +5 saturation. I've also changed from two strikes to one. This seemed to have worked, however, after around 5 prints it slowly starts to do it again.
> 
> I tried to upload a pic for you however I don't see an upload area.
> 
> ...


Is it happening with yellow and red? If so, it's a common issue. If you're using Garment Creator, you can use the ink blot reduction print method (I don't have it in front of me, but it's under the setting where you can choose single or double strike). There's a thread on it here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/epson-surecolor-dtg-printers/t509353.html

I also do a long pause on yellow-heavy prints, maybe 100-200 seconds between passes? Then print the rest of the colors. Level 1 ink should help as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Daryl Ragen (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Natalie,

That did the trick. Good advice. Just had to be a little patient with the extra time, however, the Ink Blot and extra dry time did a good job.

Cheers
Daryl


----------



## Grammatical (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm glad it worked! I dealt with the same thing and was banging my head against the wall trying to figure it out. Then I found the forums.


----------

